# cannot apply spanish locale in kde-4.3.5

## herykaw

after installing the system from minimal install cd

the kde-l10n have been installed but desktop is not translated at all.

i've generated LC_LOCALE but have the same result

any suggestions ?

sorry,for my poor poor english

thanks

----------

## morgolock

Hola hermano,

Yo no uso KDE, instalé Fluxbox en mi notebook.

Echale un vistazo a esto: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/guide-localization.xml

También asegurate de tener la variable LINGUAS en tu make.conf, yo uso esto: LINGUAS="es fr en" (tres idiomas)

----------

## herykaw

hola compañero, tengo la variable LINGUAS="es ca" he seguido la guia de localizacion de gentoo pero

cuando actualiza el perfil de kde sigue igual,solo se traduce una parte del sistema.

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Spanish.

----------

## phyro

 *herykaw wrote:*   

> hola compañero, tengo la variable LINGUAS="es ca" he seguido la guia de localizacion de gentoo pero
> 
> cuando actualiza el perfil de kde sigue igual,solo se traduce una parte del sistema.

 

Fijate si esto te sirve:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-804156-highlight-.html

----------

## pelelademadera

Fichero: /etc/env.d/02locale

 *Quote:*   

> LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"
> 
> LC_COLLATE="C"

 

Fichero: /etc/locale.gen

 *Quote:*   

> es_AR.UTF-8 UTF-8

 

una vez que tienes eso asi, haces un

```
locale-gen

env-update

source /etc/profile
```

por otra parte, si usas kde4, tienes que emerger kde-base/kde-l10n

y en el make.conf tener una linea como esta:

 *Quote:*   

> LINGUAS="es_AR es es_LA"

 

si no sos de argentina, tienes que cambiar AR por las siglas que correspondan a tu pais... 

LA en el make.conf es de latinoamerica

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Gracias pelado!! Me salvaste... Un compatriota te saluda y la guia de gentoo no es clara respecto de esto, me lei la vida y la verdad que el fichero 02locale no existe y en ningun lado dice de crearlo.

----------

